# Just a few new things Ive created on various looms



## ChewyTart

Hi all, I havnet been here for a while, I usually share things as I make.. So I thought id catch up


----------



## ChewyTart

some more


----------



## pilotskeemsmom

Very nice work. I love the cookie monster and minnie mouse hats.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Very nice. The last one on the first page and the middle one on the second page are interesting. Will you give particulars, ie yarn, loom, stitch, etc. Moon Loomer


----------



## knit_n_frog

Really like the colors of your yarns.
Nothing can beat the smile, that one is the best!
Very nice workmanship.
Like the mickey and minnie hats!
Thank you for showing us your work. 
Enjoy being inspired by others' works.


----------



## ChewyTart

The dragon leaf scarf is red heart treasures in Tapestry
the cowl is in red heart treasures in mosaic both are boutique


knit_n_frog said:


> Really like the colors of your yarns.
> Nothing can beat the smile, that one is the best!
> Very nice workmanship.
> Like the mickey and minnie hats!
> Thank you for showing us your work.
> Enjoy being inspired by others' works.


----------



## knit_n_frog

ChewyTart said:


> The dragon leaf scarf is red heart treasures in Tapestry
> the cowl is in red heart treasures in mosaic both are boutique


I had to go look up these two yarns because they were so pretty! (In spite of the fact that I have the "beyond Life Expectancy" amount of yarn already!)
Thank you for listing them.
Would you, when you post your projects, please list your pattern sources as well as the yarns you use?
Really helps alot!
Especially let us know if it is your own creation or you modified a pattern, we like to know that too. (Inspires even more!)
Thank you.


----------



## crafterwantabe

You have made some amazing things... very beautiful!!!! Love your model for the hat... cookie monster right? Mary


----------



## ChewyTart

Sorry most of them didnt have a pattern.. The only pattern I followed was the dragon leaf scarf and the chic retreat cowl...


knit_n_frog said:


> I had to go look up these two yarns because they were so pretty! (In spite of the fact that I have the "beyond Life Expectancy" amount of yarn already!)
> Thank you for listing them.
> Would you, when you post your projects, please list your pattern sources as well as the yarns you use?
> Really helps alot!
> Especially let us know if it is your own creation or you modified a pattern, we like to know that too. (Inspires even more!)
> Thank you.


----------



## ChewyTart

Thank you yes it is cookie monster, he does have eyes but I didnt put them on yet in this photo


crafterwantabe said:


> You have made some amazing things... very beautiful!!!! Love your model for the hat... cookie monster right? Mary


----------



## Sallyannie

Wow, your work is truly amazing! I love your Mickey and Minnie hats


----------



## krankymax

Beautiful projects, nicely done.


----------



## crafterwantabe

ChewyTart said:


> Thank you yes it is cookie monster, he does have eyes but I didnt put them on yet in this photo


Thanks for showing cookie monster with his eyes.. how cute.. you do amazing work . Have a wonderful day. Happy looming. Mary


----------



## diane403

Love the micky hats. Do you have a pattern?


----------



## MzBarnz

Wow! All those on a loom??? Those are great!


----------



## SQM

Makes me want to dust off my looms and try again. What kind do you use?


----------



## yona

Very nice, colors are amazing & your Mickie & Minnie are adorable.


----------



## libra59_1

Your work is wonderful!


----------



## scat9019

Love all of them!!!
The green and blue cowl is awesome combination of stitches.can you explain how you make them,please.I will love to try them on a sweater.
Pat in your back girl,you are a great designer.
Happy Looming Day!!!


----------



## ChewyTart

The cowl is a Chic Retreat Cowl, it is a loom along on youtube by Kristen Magnus at GoodknitKisses..


----------



## ChewyTart

Loom knit Bear Hooded Cowl Pattern on Ravelry, Craftsy and Etsy
Dino Hooded Cowl pattern also on those sites.


----------



## ChewyTart

Baby set made for a friend in California.


----------



## ChewyTart

Cupcake hat

Owl lovie (pattern on ravelry, etsy and craftsy)

And a chunky cowl


----------



## ChewyTart

And a Rainbow infinity cowl/scarf


----------



## diane403

ChewyTart said:


> Cupcake hat
> 
> Owl lovie (pattern on ravelry, etsy and craftsy)
> 
> And a chunky cowl


Love the blue and white hat as well as the one with the cherry on top!


----------



## crafterwantabe

Wow chewy tart. You do an amazing job... thanks for sharing. Mary


----------



## ChewyTart

This is a baby blanket with a satin trim added


----------



## ChewyTart

Thank you.. I love the cupcake hat as well, one of my favs. The blue and white kind off looks like bears.. 


diane403 said:


> Love the blue and white hat as well as the one with the cherry on top!


----------



## diane403

ChewyTart said:


> Thank you.. I love the cupcake hat as well, one of my favs. The blue and white kind off looks like bears..


Yes it did. Thats why I liked it. Do you have a pattern for that one?


----------



## diane403

diane403 said:


> Yes it did. Thats why I liked it. Do you have a pattern for that one?


The bear one


----------



## diane403

ChewyTart said:


> This is a baby blanket with a satin trim added


WOW I love the satin trim!!! I need to do that for a blanket I made a while ago. I didn't like the crochet trim I had on it so now I think I will buy some satin trim and add it instead.


----------



## ChewyTart

This is not my pattern but it can be found here


----------



## diane403

ChewyTart said:


> This is not my pattern but it can be found here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jin jin

Lovely work! You've been busy! God bless.


----------



## JoniBreedlove

Beautiful scarf/collar!!!!! Will you share your pattern? Please?
Joni Breedlove
[email protected]


----------



## scat9019

JoniBreedlove said:


> Beautiful scarf/collar!!!!! Will you share your pattern? Please?
> Joni Breedlove
> [email protected]


I think this is Renee Van hoy Leafy sea dragon scarf.You can find the pattern in invisibleloom.blogspot.She has books and many projects all in looms.


----------



## tyratim

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------

